# SAKO A7 RIFLE



## clover3 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm thinking of purchasing a New Sako A7 Rifle in 300 Win Mag. I haven't had any experience with this rifle and I wondered if anyone out there has one that they can tell me about. I like to know all the particulars like, dependability, accuracy, ease of use as far as the magazine goes, etc,,etc. Any information would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## KRAKMT (Oct 24, 2005)

I have an a7 in 7mm-08. It is a very light rifle. I get substantial barrel rise with this one. I can not imagine the jump a 300 win would give.
As to the rifle I put a limbsaver pad on and talley one one piece rings. I is very accurate and not very fussy on loads. The magazine is plastic but latches in well. For a while it would pitch the cartridge down rather than up causing a jam. A stronger magazine spring would probably help. For a long carry rifle it is great.
K


----------



## clover3 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for your information. I'll keep those things in mind when I'm looking one over.


----------

